# لغتنا العربية



## Mostafa Habeeb (15 يونيو 2012)

[h=6]لغتنا العربية هي جزء من هويتنا. وكم هو مؤسف حال لغتنا اليوم فقد ضاعت اللغة بين المسلمون إلا ما رحم ربي. إن تحدث العربية الفصحى يعتبر شعيرة من شعائر الإسلام ومن الوصايا العشر للإمام الشهيد حسن البنا : "اجتهد أن تتكلم العربية الفصحى فإن ذلك من شعائر الإسلام" ويقول الله جل وعلا في محكم كتابه :"ذَلِكَ وَمَنْ يُعَظِّمْ شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّهَا مِنْ تَقْوَى الْقُلُوبِ" [الحج:32].وأنا أوجه خطابي لكل مسلم وعربي ألا يتهاون في قدر لغتنا العربية التي تعبر عن هويتنا والتي هي لغة القران الكريم ولغة أهل الجنة. قال تعالى "إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ".
والحمد لله رب العالمين وسلام على المرسلين.[/h]


----------



## م.محمد الفاتح (19 يونيو 2012)

سيدي الكريم مشكور على اهتمامك وأحب أن ألفت انتباهك إلى قولك:فقد ضاعت اللغة بين المسلمون
من الأصح أن نقول ضاعت اللغة بن المسلمين لأن إعرابها مضاف إليه وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## waool111 (20 مايو 2014)

مشكووور


----------

